# Forty Two (Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy Fan Club)



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

So, who here likes The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy series?


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 26, 2008)

I like it. Very much so... Anyway, what do you want to talk about?


----------



## Keta (Jun 26, 2008)

It is awesome. :D

Three guys in senior year at my school used quotes from the first book for the yearbook. It's just so full of win. One quoted "DON'T PANIC", another quoted the whale part.



> hhh! Woooh! What's happening? Who am I? Why am I here? What's my purpose in life? What do I mean by who am I? Okay okay, calm down calm down get a grip now. Ooh, this is an interesting sensation. What is it? Its a sort of tingling in my... well I suppose I better start finding names for things. Lets call it a... tail! Yeah! Tail! And hey, what's this roaring sound, whooshing past what I'm suddenly gonna call my head? Wind! Is that a good name? It'll do. Yeah, this is really exciting. I'm dizzy with anticipation! Or is it the wind? There's an awful lot of that now isn't it? And what's this thing coming toward me very fast? So big and flat and round, it needs a big wide sounding name like 'Ow', 'Ownge', 'Round', 'Ground'! That's it! Ground! Ha! I wonder if it'll be friends with me? Hello Ground!


I've read the rest of the series as well, very confusing yet amusing at the same time.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 26, 2008)

^That's awesome.
But, of course, never forget the petunias...


----------



## Keltena (Jun 27, 2008)

Meeeee! :D Has anyone else played the game? It's made of awesomesauce, I swear (but make good use of the hints they have on the site or you'll go _mad_.)


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 27, 2008)

I have to say, I've only read the first one and a half books in the series. So far the whale part and the entire thing with the answer to "Life, the Universe, and Everything" are my favorites. I almost died when those occurred. Plus the thing with the bowl of petunias.


----------



## JackPK (Jun 27, 2008)

At school I regularly quote the passage:


> "Oh, Deep Thought... we want you to tell us the Answer."
> 
> "The answer to what?"
> 
> ...


I love doing a British accent. :x


----------



## #1 bro (Jun 27, 2008)

I love it. Especially... what was his name? Agrajagax or something? The guy that Arthur kept killing. He was hilarious.


----------



## ESP (Jun 27, 2008)

I just have to say, the books get more and more confusing as you progress into the series. I found my self stopping occasionally in the last two books and going, "wait, wtf is going on?"


----------



## Keltena (Jun 27, 2008)

Agrajag was _awesome_. xD

Heh, my brother says when you get to the fourth book that's the point where you just have to stop trying to make sense of the plot and just read from joke to joke.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 28, 2008)

I imagine! :D I'm still waiting for Restaurant at the End of the Universe though. I think I'll just buy it...


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 2, 2008)

I actually understand the plot. What's confusing you?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 4, 2008)

I agree. The plot is understandable in an odd sort of interesting way.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll join too! I've read them all twice. My favourite bits are probably... most of 1-3 and the Perfectly Normal Beasts in book 5.


----------

